
Twitter is teetering because it has turned into one big pyramid scheme - cryptoz
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/nov/06/twitter-teetering-pyramid-scheme-social-media?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_reddit_is_fun?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_reddit_is_fun
======
dkonofalski
I think that this is the inevitable downfall of any online information source
that doesn't have some kind of verification or moderation. People can pay for
Facebook likes and Twitter follows and they'll continue to do so because it
makes them money.

I know everyone's heard it on here, but this is also the same argument that
gets thrown around Reddit all the time. People found that they can game the
system for their personal benefit so Reddit, Facebook, Twitter, etc. get
spammed by marketers. Marketing seems to be the common factor here.

When a social communications medium is co-opted by marketers, you can
guarantee that the quality will go down and, by extension, the usefulness to
its users. It's the same reason why everyone hates "Search Engine
Optimization". It's not optimization, it's flat out manipulation and cheating
and it makes "real" searches less useful.

